# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Melanophryniscus stelzneri

## Han

Hi.
Not sure whether this is allowed but i'm in no way connected to them and some
of you might be interested so i'm just passing through the information:
a Dutch company offers (WC) Melanophryniscus stelzneri at www.peruvian-frogimport.com

Han.

----------


## John Clare

These little toads are notoriously delicate and rarely do well in most keepers' hands.  However they are not protected by CITES.  They are listed by the IUCN as "Least Concern".

----------


## Kurt

Too bad its a Dutch company, I have been wanting some of these for years. I used to have some long before I knew what I was doing.

----------


## Han

Shipping to the US might be easier because it's a company, but still expensive
i guess.
They seem to thrive best in a rocky, grassy, dry and cool set up, where breeding can
be triggered by simulating heavy rains after a dry period. Siegenthaler describes
(in German) the difficulties in keeping and breeding Melanophryniscus stelzneri in a more tropical set-up.
(www.terra-typica.ch/berichte/mstelzneri_siegenthaler.htm

Han

----------


## Alex Shepack

For those of you who are interested, some of these wonderful frogs have just been imported.  They are WC so please be mindful of that. 

Alex

----------


## Kurt

Awesome!

----------


## Alex Shepack

Kurt
I can PM you the link if you haven't seen the website yet, but I don't really feel comfortable actually "advertising" WC animals. 
I hope this can start a breeding population somewhere in the U.S.

----------


## Kurt

Me too. PM me it or e-mail me directly. You still have my e-mail address, right?

----------

